# Silk Knife Saya and Pouch by Makie Knife



## StrawberryMeow (Sep 14, 2018)

I recently found a custom maker who makes silk based sayas and pouches in Korea.

His instagram

He is planning on making other products too in the future, and is currently trying to contract with American based Japanese Knife companies.

In the meantime, I sent him the measurements for my Don Nguyen AEB-L petty "ATOM" and got such a wonderful product that I wanted to share it here.

Pictures

The saya and the pouch, including shipping, cost me about $78 USD, which I would say is fabulous. 
The quality is just beautiful.

I am not associated with him (other than as a customer), but his work is so nice that I want to help him, especially so that more people can enjoy his products.
You can contact him via Instagram.
I believe he said he is having trouble with English, so if you need my assistance, I would be more than willing to help. 

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## ecchef (Sep 14, 2018)

For some unknown reason, my mom-in-law likes me so I get mine for free!
This one, made from an old obi, holds two suji. 
Crappy iPhone pic...ugh.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 14, 2018)

someone reached out to me about this already... seems interesting


----------



## StrawberryMeow (Sep 14, 2018)

JBroida said:


> someone reached out to me about this already... seems interesting


That was me in reddit!



ecchef said:


> View attachment 43232
> 
> For some unknown reason, my mom-in-law likes me so I get mine for free!
> This one, made from an old obi, holds two suji.
> Crappy iPhone pic...ugh.



Your MIL is very talented! looks very cool!


----------



## JBroida (Sep 14, 2018)

cool.. hard to keep track of usernames


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks for posting this! I've been looking for a larger silk knife bag/fukusa for a while now. Almost everything on the market is for slicers. I bought one from Yoshihiro (echefknife.com) that's great, but only one of my gyutos is slim enough to fit. I have a few of the padded bags/cases from JKI and those are great, but they're extremely bulky by comparison. I can only fit one in my knife bag along with other stuff. I don't need or want that much protection... just enough of a cover/padding so that sayas and handles won't get scratched.


----------



## StrawberryMeow (Sep 16, 2018)

btbyrd said:


> Thanks for posting this! I've been looking for a larger silk knife bag/fukusa for a while now. Almost everything on the market is for slicers. I bought one from Yoshihiro (echefknife.com) that's great, but only one of my gyutos is slim enough to fit. I have a few of the padded bags/cases from JKI and those are great, but they're extremely bulky by comparison. I can only fit one in my knife bag along with other stuff. I don't need or want that much protection... just enough of a cover/padding so that sayas and handles won't get scratched.


I don't know if he makes knife bags but I can ask him for you if you want.


----------

